# Wade over Kobe



## j-rich fan 23 (Jul 28, 2005)

Would any of us put Wade over Kobe, even though this would never happen because Shaq hates Kobe, but still would we I mean Wade does have youth over Kobe but than Kobe is like 26 or something like that so would I..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................no
just because Kobe has Championship rings (3) while Wade has been to the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

When comparing careers of course not.

When comparing last season... Wade had the better season. So, by that rationale, he was the better player last year.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

27/6/6 on a bad season. I'll take Kobe.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> When comparing careers of course not.
> 
> When comparing last season... Wade had the better season. So, by that rationale, he was the better player last year.


Bull,what makes you say Wayde had the better season?

Wade would be the favorite when you factor in age and the fact that he a bit less of a "distraction"...

Interestingly,Kobe put up better numbers at the same age,but he had been in the league for four years as he came right out of high school..Wade has a higher shooting % which means Kobe scores more,because he shoots more...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe has much more talent in my opinon. I dont like Kobe because he is selfesh, but he is one of the most talented players ever. I say Wade plays a smarter than Kobe, except in game 7 of the East finals.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

truth said:


> Bull,what makes you say Wayde had the better season?
> 
> Wade would be the favorite when you factor in age and the fact that he a bit less of a "distraction"...
> 
> Interestingly,Kobe put up better numbers at the same age,but he had been in the league for four years as he came right out of high school..Wade has a higher shooting % which means Kobe scores more,because he shoots more...


I think mainly its based on efficiancy.

While Wade was 13th in the leauge (Kobe was also impressive at 19) I felt that Wade's game (especially to start the season) was killer.

I think that through the mid way point, he had only attempted 9 3 pointers.

He was going to the line and really pressing the action.

I also think he was superior defensively. 

Pretty much the main stat lines were on par with one another.

FG% was huge in Wade's favor. 

And while Kobe was superior with the 3 point shooting percentage... it is tempered with the fact that Wade only attempted 45 of em for the year.

Both were turnover machines.

But given his superior defense, and the efficiancy in which he hit shots when he did take them, I would say it went a long way to his team's ultimate success.

More than that (again) would be that he played in 77 games. Kobe showed for 66 games.

Kobe's durability (to me) has become questionable. In 4 of the 8 (50%) full schedule seasons, Kobe has played in 60 something games.

That means that (given his history in full seasons) he has missed 15-20 games per year 50% of the time.

So with the wins, the superior defense, superior FG%, attendence... and the fact that the scoring/assists/rebounds basically comes out as a wash given attempts and off sets in assists (Wade) and Rebounds (Kobe) respectively... I just feel that gives Wade the better season.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kobe is the most talented SG ON THE COURT!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

truth said:


> Bull,what makes you say Wayde had the better season?
> 
> Wade would be the favorite when you factor in age and the fact that he a bit less of a "distraction"...
> 
> Interestingly,Kobe put up better numbers at the same age,but he had been in the league for four years as he came right out of high school..Wade has a higher shooting % which means Kobe scores more,because he shoots more...


No, it means that Wade takes smart shots, b/c hes a smarter player..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> Kobe has much more talent in my opinon. I dont like Kobe because he is selfesh, but he is one of the most talented players ever. I say Wade plays a smarter than Kobe, except in game 7 of the East finals.


Hmm, game 7 ECF, he didnt do anything dumb, unless your talking about playing hurt?


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey I'm from the Pistons forum. I would say you have to admit Kobe is more skilled and talented. But...if I'm starting a team I take D Wade. Easy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> Wade -->Only six other players have averaged 25 points, eight assists and six rebounds while shooting 50 percent
> from the floor in a playoff series. They are all in the Hall of Fame --
> Oscar Robertson, Bob Cousy, Wilt Chamberlain, Larry Bird, Magic Johnson and Michael Jordan





> Wade--> now has 2 consecutive playoff series averaging 25 points, eight assists and six rebounds while shooting 50 percent.


Oh and lets let this Wade Vs Kobe Video decide, oh and by the way, these highlights are all form the same game, and keep in mind that they forgot to add Wades allyoop highlight which was in this game..
Wade Vs Kobe


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Oh and lets let this Wade Vs Kobe Video decide, oh and by the way, these highlights are all form the same game, and keep in mind that they forgot to add Wades allyoop highlight which was in this game..
> Wade Vs Kobe


So lets se, one steal two blocks and two dunks that Kobe was not near - and I liked how it only showed one dunk from Kobe. This is your proof the Wade is better than Bryant?. A lot of players have done the same thing Kobe many times. Doesn't mean nothing


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Oh and lets let this Wade Vs Kobe Video decide, oh and by the way, these highlights are all form the same game, and keep in mind that they forgot to add Wades allyoop highlight which was in this game..
> Wade Vs Kobe


Yea, i'd expect that kinda video coming from dwyanewade.org :hurl:

I wish i had the time and the energy to list out all the Kobe highlight videos, but it will probably take me the whole day, so i wont. 

Kobe owns Wade. Why? Because of those 3 sparkling Championship rings he wears on his fingers. Thats why. Nuff said...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Yea, i'd expect that kinda video coming from dwyanewade.org :hurl:
> 
> I wish i had the time and the energy to list out all the Kobe highlight videos, but it will probably take me the whole day, so i wont.
> 
> Kobe owns Wade. Why? Because of those 3 sparkling Championship rings he wears on his fingers. Thats why. Nuff said...


Its actual main source is don't blink mixtapes.com, do your homework...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The One said:


> So lets se, one steal two blocks and two dunks that Kobe was not near - and I liked how it only showed one dunk from Kobe. This is your proof the Wade is better than Bryant?. A lot of players have done the same thing Kobe many times. Doesn't mean nothing


hey wheres your source?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Yea, i'd expect that kinda video coming from dwyanewade.org :hurl:
> 
> I wish i had the time and the energy to list out all the Kobe highlight videos, but it will probably take me the whole day, so i wont.
> 
> Kobe owns Wade. Why? Because of those 3 sparkling Championship rings he wears on his fingers. Thats why. Nuff said...


And of course Horry OWNS Kobe.

Scott Williams OWNS Karl Malone

Luc Longley OWNS Ewing

Etc. ad nausium...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> And of course Horry OWNS Kobe.
> 
> Scott Williams OWNS Karl Malone
> 
> ...


Umm...okay :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> No, it means that Wade takes smart shots, b/c hes a smarter player..


Shaq makes everyone look alot smarter than they are..
It has nothing to do with Wayde being smarter. What it does mean is you cant point out Kobes scoring advantage over Wayde since Kobe shoots a lower % than Wayde.Mathamatically,if Kobe has a lower shooting % but scores more,it is a fact that he shoots more than Wayde.Thats not disputable.Wayde being smarter is


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Yea, i'd expect that kinda video coming from dwyanewade.org :hurl:
> 
> I wish i had the time and the energy to list out all the Kobe highlight videos, but it will probably take me the whole day, so i wont.
> 
> *Kobe owns Wade. Why? Because of those 3 sparkling Championship rings he wears on his fingers. Thats why. Nuff said...*


All that proves is that Shaq owns Kobe!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Iron Man said:


> All that proves is that Shaq owns Kobe!


Nope, i consider that a wash. Shaq 3 rings = Kobe's 3 rings


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Nope, i consider that a wash. Shaq 3 rings = Kobe's 3 rings


I will remain a silent member of the Peanut gallery while you hold down the fort :eek8:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

truth said:


> I will remain a silent member of the Peanut gallery while you hold down the fort :eek8:


I prefer smoked Almonds myself


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

truth said:


> Shaq makes everyone look alot smarter than they are..
> It has nothing to do with Wayde being smarter. What it does mean is you cant point out Kobes scoring advantage over Wayde since Kobe shoots a lower % than Wayde.Mathamatically,if Kobe has a lower shooting % but scores more,it is a fact that he shoots more than Wayde.Thats not disputable.Wayde being smarter is


Its Wade do your homework, or atleast read my forum name...WADE


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Its Wade do your homework, or atleast read my forum name...WADE


Thanks for the enlightenment.....


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Wade is just a product of Shaq IMO, Kobe is easily better.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

IMO Wade is over rated ....i dont remember who but sum1 on these boards once said wade is like jordan is his later years.........NO !!!! kobe hands down.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> IMO Wade is over rated ....i dont remember who but sum1 on these boards once said wade is like jordan is his later years.........NO !!!! kobe hands down.


I agree. way overated. :banana:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> I agree. way overated. :banana:


See,this is what confuses me..How over rated can he be???He put up Kobe- esque regular season numbers with a much higher shooting percentage.He destroyed Tayshaun Prince and the Pistons till the injury..

Are you saying Shaq makes him appear better than he is?

I do agree,he is not nearly as talented as Lebron,but hes close to Kobe.

And before you rip my head off,I said TALENTED,not better...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

truth said:


> See,this is what confuses me..How over rated can he be???He put up Kobe- esque regular season numbers with a much higher shooting percentage.He destroyed Tayshaun Prince and the Pistons till the injury..
> 
> Are you saying Shaq makes him appear better than he is?
> 
> ...


Dont worry i wont rip you lol......When you have some1 like shaq down their in the Post being double teamed shaq kicks it out to sum1 like wade....do u think Mihm causes double teams?...wade does get double teamed like kobe....the reason Wade has a better shooting % is because he doesnt have to carry the scoring load as kobe does.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

truth said:


> See,this is what confuses me..How over rated can he be???He put up Kobe- esque regular season numbers with a much higher shooting percentage.He destroyed Tayshaun Prince and the Pistons till the injury..
> 
> Are you saying Shaq makes him appear better than he is?
> 
> ...


I thinks hes overated simply because hes had one good year and everyone is already saying hes better than Kobe and that hes the next Jordan and hyping him up. I agree that he is very talented but hes got to prove himself a few more times to be considered anywhere near Kobe. I think that if you put Kobe in the same situation that Wade was in against Detroit with the injury and all, they would have won the 7th game. :cheers:

Oh and I agree with you on the Lebron thing. :banana: :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> I thinks hes overated simply because hes had one good year and everyone is already saying hes better than Kobe and that hes the next Jordan and hyping him up. I agree that he is very talented but hes got to prove himself a few more times to be considered anywhere near Kobe. I think that if you put Kobe in the same situation that Wade was in against Detroit with the injury and all, they would have won the 7th game. :cheers:
> 
> Oh and I agree with you on the Lebron thing. :banana: :laugh:


Is he as good as Kobe when it comes to basketball???Not quite...But hes special...Kobe is probably the best 2 guard in the league,but I do question his mental makeup and leadership skills,which may narrow the gap between Wade and him...

I used the word probably for Kobe due to the fact that if Lebron winds up at the 2,he is the "Chosen" one...That guy is too big,too fast,too strong and too dam good...and he should be a junior in college :eek8:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

truth said:


> Is he as good as Kobe when it comes to basketball???Not quite...But hes special...Kobe is probably the best 2 guard in the league,but I do question his mental makeup and leadership skills,which may narrow the gap between Wade and him...
> 
> I used the word probably for Kobe due to the fact that if Lebron winds up at the 2,he is the "Chosen" one...That guy is too big,too fast,too strong and too dam good...and he should be a junior in college :eek8:


Agreed 100%

Lebron the "*Chosen*" one ? :raised_ey

As of right now, Kobe is better than Lebron


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

truth said:


> Is he as good as Kobe when it comes to basketball???Not quite...But hes special...Kobe is probably the best 2 guard in the league,but I do question his mental makeup and leadership skills,which may narrow the gap between Wade and him...
> 
> I used the word probably for Kobe due to the fact that if Lebron winds up at the 2,he is the "Chosen" one...That guy is too big,too fast,too strong and too dam good...and he should be a junior in college :eek8:



Leadership skills? whats your definition of that?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

ya can you please define that "Leadership Skills". and what makes you think wade has better leadership skills than kobe


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> ya can you please define that "Leadership Skills". and what makes you think wade has better leadership skills than kobe


Glad you asked...The Knicks are my favorite team and I like Stephon Marbury as a player.But he sorely lacks leadership skills.The one trait a "leader" must have is the ability to unite,to make the sum of the parts greater than the whole.The DEADLY trait,a cancer for any colective group is being a divisive influence on the team.Marbury is a divisive influence on and off the court and a leader simply can not do that.I may be old school,but I think being a leader is a 24/7 job..

Kobe has never been known for being a uniting force.He HAD a certain arrogance about him,and even worse,in the past,where there was smoke,there was KOBE....He has to understand that he is a SUPERSTAR,and he needs to have the respect of the players.They dont have to like him,but they need to respect him and run thru walls for him.Whether you guys like it or not,implicating Shaq in the whole Colorado mess was incredibly stupid and damaging to himself and his "rep".You screw up,be a man and take the punishment.But at all costs,leave your teamates out of it.You simply can not do **** like that and be a LEADER..

As for Wade,he appears to have a different persona than Kobe.He clearly has the drive to succeed,but he is likabe,more real,one of the guys..You can see his teamates genuinely like him and respect him and care about him.It creates a bond amongst "brothers" and that can not be underestimated.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> No, it means that Wade takes smart shots, b/c hes a smarter player..


kobe can pull up for 25 footers and make like 7/10 every game if he wants too. Point being kobe makes almost any shot on the court


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> IMO Wade is over rated ....i dont remember who but sum1 on these boards once said wade is like jordan is his later years.........NO !!!! kobe hands down.


Hmm, overated huh? Game 4 2005 ECF Semi Finals at Washington put down 42 pts, w/ Shaq hurt on the bench, hmm, yeah shaq helps Wade get open, but Wade can score on his loneself too, and that game proves it when he had to paly w/ out Shaq, and i was lucky enough to witness it live. But yes ofcoarse Shaq helps Wades game, and Wade likes the help, its not my fault somone on your team thought he could do it alone, and carry a team in the playoffs but couldnt! Hey Wades rookie season he had virtually the same team Kobe did this year, diff being, Wade's team made the playoffs, Kobes team didn't.

And you call this overated, look below at the quote from the Sonics themselves:


> “We actually offered Ray Allen for him,” an official from the Seattle Supersonics told us the summer after Wade’s rookie year. “But when we called [Pat] Riley, he basically said, ‘Thanks, but no thanks.’”


Overated? See i dont think so....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> kobe can pull up for 25 footers and make like 7/10 every game if he wants too. Point being kobe makes almost any shot on the court



Then i guess Kobe cleary has no desire to make 7/10 and perhaps Phil can have a talk with him and tell him how nice it would be if Kobe would shoot 70% from 3 as opposed to his carreer .333..... :boohoo:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> Lebron the "*Chosen*" one ? :raised_ey
> 
> As of right now, Kobe is better than Lebron


You will have a verrrrry difficult time convincing any GM that Kobe is better than Lebron...as of last year,let alone RIGHT NOW..

Every minute that goes by is another minute that makes Lebron better than Kobe and the rest of the world..

Now you got me started..Lets continue the debate in the post,"The ONE"


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Wade is the PG version of Kobe. i'd rather have Kobe because of just size. everything else is similar.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Hey Wades rookie season he had virtually the same team Kobe did this year, diff being, Wade's team made the playoffs, Kobes team didn't.....


ummm.....in the East... :shy:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Kobe is the best guard in the league. HOwever, you got to give DWade some love. He was a one man team in the playoffs the year before Shaq came over. DWade earned mucho respect when he battled with the Pacers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Kobe is the best guard in the league. HOwever, you got to give DWade some love. He was a one man team in the playoffs the year before Shaq came over. DWade earned mucho respect when he battled with the Pacers


Wade has definitely earned my respect. :cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> ummm.....in the East... :shy:


Umm...playoffs, and more wins..


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Umm...playoffs, and more wins..


uhmm...SHAQ


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ummmm.. put that Heat team in the west and I dont think they would have made the playoffs or won as much. By the way. Im talking about Wades rookie season without Shaq.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

truth said:


> Kobe has never been known for being a uniting force.He HAD a certain arrogance about him,and even worse,in the past,where there was smoke,there was KOBE....He has to understand that he is a SUPERSTAR,and he needs to have the respect of the players.They dont have to like him,but they need to respect him and run thru walls for him.Whether you guys like it or not,implicating Shaq in the whole Colorado mess was incredibly stupid and damaging to himself and his "rep".You screw up,be a man and take the punishment.*But at all costs,leave your teamates out of it.You simply can not do **** like that and be a LEADER..*
> 
> *As for Wade,he appears to have a different persona than Kobe.He clearly has the drive to succeed,but he is likabe,more real,one of the guys..You can see his teamates genuinely like him and respect him and care about him.It creates a bond amongst "brothers" and that can not be underestimated*.


Last year I don't think that Kobe ever put his teammates in his own situation. I also never heard about him being hard to like. It may be hard to play with him though. He is just not a leader yet. It takes and I'm pretty sure he will learn how. 

As far as Wade, every thing that we _think_ we know about him is a combination of spectulation and what Shaq says. Shaq says he is humble - that can definitly be overstating. What Shaq can really mean is that he is not threaten by him to take his spot of the team or the city. What I mean is that no matter how good Wade gets in Miami, Shaq will always be the king of the city and the team *whether Wade likes it or not* - exactly how Shaq want's it to be. Also we talk about how we can't realy tell if Kobe is showing his real self to the fans and Media. What about Wade? He was silent and did not say much to the media, so we took what Shaq said and how much Shaq likes him, so then we automacticly descibed Wade as the exact opposet of the character triats we put on Kobe -(unselffish, not arrogent, always thinks of the team first) - when we realy don't know at all. until Wade describes himself or somebody sits down and interviews him, Wade is realy the *puppet* of the Media and the *John Doe* of the NBA. 
When it come to character triats, we the fans and the media create the players image. Kobe was one of the few players that try to make his own image. Who are we to say that is wrong?


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

WTF is this thread even excistent, you can't be serious. KOBE and WADE can NOT be compared...at least not yet. Kobe is better than Wade, cased closed, hands down, done deal. If you said LeBron instead of Wade, then you have an argument, but for now, Kobe is DEFINATLY better than Wade.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> When comparing careers of course not.
> 
> When comparing last season... Wade had the better season. So, by that rationale, he was the better player last year.


I think it's debatable, but yes, you could definitely argue Wade had the better year. IMO, Wade had one of those seasons you really couldn't see coming. Everyone saw how special he was in the 03-04 postseason, but I don't think many people saw him immediately breaking out in 04-05 to be a consistently great perimeter player. I especially was surprised how much his jumper improved.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> IMO Wade is over rated ....i dont remember who but sum1 on these boards once said wade is like jordan is his later years.........NO !!!! kobe hands down.


Text Winters, says Wade reminds him of Jordan. That is the genius behind the triangle offense. The genius that coach Jordan, and Kobe as and assistant to Phil Jackson. And he says, that Wade is the best all around guard. He didn't say Kobe, or T Mac. But D Wade. :cheers:


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Dont worry i wont rip you lol......When you have some1 like shaq down their in the Post being double teamed shaq kicks it out to sum1 like wade....do u think Mihm causes double teams?...wade does get double teamed like kobe....the reason Wade has a better shooting % is because he doesnt have to carry the scoring load as kobe does.


How come Kobe couldn't be effective vs Tayshan Prince, when Wade basically ate Tayshawn Prince for breakfast. I remember in the Finals vs Detroit. Kobe struggled so much vs the best Defense in the world. As Wade, struggled one game, and after that, ate the Piston's before having a freak rib injury. Wade>Piston's defense , Kobe < Piston's defense.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> How come Kobe couldn't be effective vs Tayshan Prince, when Wade basically ate Tayshawn Prince for breakfast. I remember in the Finals vs Detroit. Kobe struggled so much vs the best Defense in the world. As Wade, struggled one game, and after that, ate the Piston's before having a freak rib injury. Wade>Piston's defense , Kobe < Piston's defense.


Have you heard the expression "Styles make Fights"??


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

truth said:


> Have you heard the expression "Styles make Fights"??


So You saying the greatest guard Kobe could be defended. But Wade just a lame second year player. With ease could score, and help his team to victory with ease vs the best Defensive team. So that makes Kobe a better player, that could be contained. But noone in the world could guard Wade.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> So You saying the greatest guard Kobe could be defended. But Wade just a lame second year player. With ease could score, and help his team to victory with ease vs the best Defensive team. So that makes Kobe a better player, that could be contained. But noone in the world could guard Wade.



Wade is the greatest player ever, he is god, he has the leadership skills that one needs to win and win and win, he can and will win many championships, go D Wade, all laker fans are rooting for you, he is 10 times better than kobe, and LJ and MJ.

this is his league
in wade we trust
Happy :meditate:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Hmm, overated huh? Game 4 2005 ECF Semi Finals at Washington put down 42 pts, w/ Shaq hurt on the bench, hmm, yeah shaq helps Wade get open, but Wade can score on his loneself too, and that game proves it when he had to paly w/ out Shaq, and i was lucky enough to witness it live. But yes ofcoarse Shaq helps Wades game, and Wade likes the help, its not my fault somone on your team thought he could do it alone, and carry a team in the playoffs but couldnt! *Hey Wades rookie season he had virtually the same team Kobe did this year, diff being, Wade's team made the playoffs, Kobes team didn't.*And you call this overated, look below at the quote from the Sonics themselves:
> 
> Overated? See i dont think so....


Wade had the same team? See for that to work, it would have had to have been Wade's team, except it wans't Wade's team. It was Lamar Odom's team. He was the #1 option, and Eddie Jones was 2nd.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Detroit was a much stronger defensive team when the Lakers played them in the finals. :cheers:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

This thread should be LeBron over Kobe since everyone thinks LeBron is greater than Wade and Kobe is better than LeBron AT THE MOMENT.

Phil Jackson, one of the greatest coaches ever, did say in an interview, Kobe Bryant is the best floor player in the league. Despite his history with Bryant. 

I have a question. It the heat are down by 3 with 5 seconds left, who shoots? Dwade doesn't hit threes, Shaq is Shaq, and Eddie Jones got traded away.

Antoine Walker? Poster Please...


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

The Mix said:


> This thread should be LeBron over Kobe since everyone thinks LeBron is greater than Wade and Kobe is better than LeBron AT THE MOMENT.
> 
> Phil Jackson, one of the greatest coaches ever, did say in an interview, Kobe Bryant is the best floor player in the league. Despite his history with Bryant.
> 
> ...


Wade shoot is extremelly underated. But he smart enough not to fall in love with the three, cause he has better shots. In one game, we were down by nine. Wade made two consecutive threepointers in a span of a couple of seconds . We ended up losing. But the boy could shoot. But yeah, Kobe is a better three point shooter, no doubt. But I rather have my boy Wade with his hands on the ball, than anyone. He might not shoot the three, but he will make the play that will lead to a wide open three.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

You didn't answer my question.

If the Heat won game seven against the Pistons and went to Finals with the Spurs, and they went to 7 games, and they needed someone to shoot the three to win the title, they would give it to someone who shoots like 40 threes the whole year? I don't see Wade fit for the job.

Antoine Walker?


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

The Mix said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> If the Heat won game seven against the Pistons and went to Finals with the Spurs, and they went to 7 games, and they needed someone to shoot the three to win the title, they would give it to someone who shoots like 40 threes the whole year? I don't see Wade fit for the job.
> 
> Antoine Walker?


The boy is clutch. He made some very critical three pointers in his rookie year, in the Playoffs. Versus Indiana, and Hornets. I will make Damon Jones or Eddie, but Wade of the dribble, will not mind taking any type of last game shot. Yeah even the three. *He is extremelly clutch*.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Ok.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> So You saying the greatest guard Kobe could be defended. But Wade just a lame second year player. With ease could score, and help his team to victory with ease vs the best Defensive team. So that makes Kobe a better player, that could be contained. But noone in the world could guard Wade.




Certain players match up well with the great players,yet have trouble with a much less talented player..

You beat Prince with quickness and an explosive first step..Wade took it right at Prince...Kobe played him too soft and didnt go right at him.Too many pull ups and jumpers.You dont do that with a 6'9" guy with a freakish wingspan.Manu destroyed Prince..Why??Hes fearless and took it right to Prince and beat him off the dribble..Does that mean Manu is better than Kobe?I think NOT

The theory of transitivity does not apply in basketball


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

truth said:


> Certain players match up well with the great players well,yet have trouble with a much less talented player..
> 
> You beat Prince with quickness and an explosive first step..Wade took it right at Prince...Kobe played him too soft and didnt go right at him.Too many pull ups and jumpers.You dont do that with a 6'9" guy with a freakish wingspan.Manu destroyed Prince..Why??Hes fearless and took it right to Prince and beat him off the dribble..Does that mean Manu is better than Kobe?
> 
> The theory of transitivity does not apply in basketball


 Excellent point. :cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> uhmm...SHAQ


Umm i was talking about his Rookie year.... Please do your hw before you say somthing that will make you look ridiculously dumb later, kinda like how you look now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Wade had the same team? See for that to work, it would have had to have been Wade's team, except it wans't Wade's team. It was Lamar Odom's team. He was the #1 option, and Eddie Jones was 2nd.


Ok so your pretty much saying Lamar carried the Heat to the playoffs that year, then why didnt Kobe give Lamar the ball??? Oh and by teh way if you want to argue who was the #1 option, it was probably EJ that year, not Lamar since EJ did avg the most pts on the Heat, get your facts straight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MC AK said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> If the Heat won game seven against the Pistons and went to Finals with the Spurs, and they went to 7 games, and they needed someone to shoot the three to win the title, they would give it to someone who shoots like 40 threes the whole year? I don't see Wade fit for the job.
> 
> Antoine Walker?


Umm, its not that Wade cant shoot threes, he can, its just that they dont want him to, and hes a smart player who listens to his coach, its not our fault that #8 on the lakers doesnt like to listen to his coach and likes to then run them out of town then beg them to come back, you see in the game of basketball the inside shot closer to the hoop has a lot more chances to get into the hoop, the further you go out the less chances you have for them to go in. Theres a reason you know that Wade shoots a better percentage then #8 on the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Umm, its not that Wade cant shoot threes, he can, its just that they dont want him to, and hes a smart player, you see in the game of basketball the inside shot closer to the hoop has a lot more chances to get into the hoop, the further you go out the less chances you have for them to go in. Theres a reason you know that Wade shoots a better percentage then #8 on the Lakers.


 Yeah and that reason is because Kobe is continually getting tripled teamed as soon as he touches the ball and gets in the paint. Kobe doesnt have the Shaq security blanket that Wade has. Imo if you put Wade on a team without another star player (much like Kobe this year) and you put him in the West, he will struggle way more than Kobe did this year. You can go ahead and use the arguement that Wade took his team to the playoffs last year without Shaq and that makes him better than Kobe, but people often forget that Kobe plays in the Western conference against much stonger compitition, and with the exception of the Pistons and maybe the Pacers, the East was a much weaker conference a year ago. Why do I feel like Im repeating myself? :cheers:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Yeah and that reason is because Kobe is continually getting tripled teamed as soon as he touches the ball and gets in the paint. Kobe doesnt have the Shaq security blanket that Wade has. Imo if you put Wade on a team without another star player (much like Kobe this year) and you put him in the West, he will struggle way more than Kobe did this year. You can go ahead and use the arguement that Wade took his team to the playoffs last year without Shaq and that makes him better than Kobe, but people often forget that Kobe plays in the Western conference against much stonger compitition, and with the exception of the Pistons and maybe the Pacers, the East was a much weaker conference a year ago. Why do I feel like Im repeating myself? :cheers:



Your right East is Weak except 4 those exceptions that you mentioned. Kobe is the best in the league right now period.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Yeah and that reason is because Kobe is continually getting tripled teamed as soon as he touches the ball and gets in the paint. Kobe doesnt have the Shaq security blanket that Wade has. Imo if you put Wade on a team without another star player (much like Kobe this year) and you put him in the West, he will struggle way more than Kobe did this year. You can go ahead and use the arguement that Wade took his team to the playoffs last year without Shaq and that makes him better than Kobe, but people often forget that Kobe plays in the Western conference against much stonger compitition, and with the exception of the Pistons and maybe the Pacers, the East was a much weaker conference a year ago. Why do I feel like Im repeating myself? :cheers:


Hey Kobe got what he wanted, and thats to be alone, not our fault his fault, hope hes enjoying the "triple teaming", by the way once again Wade game 4 ECSF, scored 42 against washington w/ out shaq, why do i feel liek im repeating myself???


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Your right East is Weak except 4 those exceptions that you mentioned. *Kobe is the best in the league right now period*.


Yeah, proved that last season, leading his team to a whopping 34 wins.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Yeah and that reason is because Kobe is continually getting tripled teamed as soon as he touches the ball and gets in the paint. *Kobe doesnt have the Shaq security blanket that Wade has.* Imo if you put Wade on a team without another star player (much like Kobe this year) and you put him in the West, he will struggle way more than Kobe did this year. You can go ahead and use the arguement that Wade took his team to the playoffs last year without Shaq and that makes him better than Kobe, but people often forget that Kobe plays in the Western conference against much stonger compitition, and with the exception of the Pistons and maybe the Pacers, the East was a much weaker conference a year ago. Why do I feel like Im repeating myself? :cheers:


And whos fault is that?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah, proved that last season, leading his team to a whopping 34 wins.



Dude you've been spamming our boards all day , like told you before , STOP......................Your just to iggnorant to realize hes the best 2 guard in the leauge and if u dont see that then thats your problem.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> And whos fault is that?


That would be Shaqs fault for not getting his *** in shape. :raised_ey


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Dude you've been spamming our boards all day , like told you before , STOP......................Your just to iggnorant to realize hes the best 2 guard in the leauge and if u dont see that then thats your problem.


Dude hes clearly not the best 2 guard, yes hes good, but clearly not the best!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> That would be Shaqs fault for not getting his *** in shape. :raised_ey


And i guess you can say its Shaqs fault for the Lakers not making hte playoffs last season, since he left them :wink:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> And i guess you can say its Shaqs fault for the Lakers not making hte playoffs last season, since he left them.


Ok we have a different thread for this.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Dude hes clearly not the best 2 guard, yes hes good, but clearly not the best!


So whos the best ? wade? even shaq has said that kobe is the best in the leauge.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> So whos the best ? wade? even shaq has said that kobe is the best in the leauge.


Shaq never said that, unless he was on the lakers then, he jsut said last season that T-Mac was the best in the west, When he got traded there to houston.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Shaq never said that, unless he was on the lakers then, he jsut said last season that T-Mac was the best in the west, When he got traded there to houston.


Which leads us to conclude that Shaq has no idea what hes talking about. :cheers::raised_ey


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> So whos the best ? wade? even shaq has said that kobe is the best in the leauge.


read my sig!


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Dude you've been spamming our boards all day , like told you before , STOP......................Your just to iggnorant to realize hes the best 2 guard in the leauge and if u dont see that then thats your problem.


Tex Winters don't agree with you assessment. He thinks D Wade is the best guard in the league. The man that coach Jordan and Kobe. The genius behind the triangle. I guess Wade made and impression, for him Tex Winters to say, that Wade reminds him of Jordan.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Tex Winters don't agree with you assessment. He thinks D Wade is the best guard in the league. The man that coach Jordan and Kobe. The genius behind the triangle. I guess Wade made and impression, for him Tex Winters to say, that Wade reminds him of Jordan.


and your point is? This arguement still doesnt prove that Wade is better than Kobe.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> and your point is? This arguement still doesnt prove that Wade is better than Kobe.


I think he is. Tex thinks he is. Tell me of a coach right know, that has quoted, this year. That Kobe is the best guard in the league. I know the coach of the Chicago Bulls, said, Wade was the best guard in the league too. After Wade ate up the Bulls during the regular season. Scott Skiles will agree, with me too. Who agree's with you, only Laker groupies, and Kobe fans. Noone with a ounce of legitimacy.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> I think he is. Tex thinks he is. Tell me of a coach right know, that has quoted, this year. That Kobe is the best guard in the league. I know the coach of the Chicago Bulls, said, Wade was the best guard in the league too. After Wade ate up the Bulls during the regular season. Scott Skiles will agree, with me too. Who agree's with you, only Laker groupies, and Kobe fans. Noone with a ounce of legitimacy.


Excuse me, but are you saying that Dwyane Wade is a better player than Kobe Bryant?


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Excuse me, but are you saying that Dwyane Wade is a better player than Kobe Bryant?


If Kobe happens to be a guard, and Wade too. I guess I did say that. He is the best guard in the league.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> If Kobe happens to be a guard, and Wade too. I guess I did say that. He is the best guard in the league.


Amare saying Kobe is the best in the league

Download the vid.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Amare saying Kobe is the best in the league
> 
> Download the vid.


I said coach.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> I said coach.


Dont matter. I would think he has "an ounce of Legitimacy"


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Dont matter. I would think he has "an ounce of Legitimacy"


Great basketball players, are not always the best at assessing talent. Look at Jordan as he failed as the President of the Wizards.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Great basketball players, are not always the best at assessing talent. Look at Jordan as he failed as the President of the Wizards.


It quite different when your assessing talent from the bench, and when your actually playing against it. :cheers:


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> It quite different when your assessing talent from the bench, and when your actually playing against it. :cheers:


He will never defend Kobe, so it is like assessing it from a coach perspective.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:whoknows:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> He will never defend Kobe, so it is like assessing it from a coach perspective.


So what makes Shaqs statement about Wade so reliable? :raised_ey


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Threads like these are so foolish.

Its the same thing that was happening when people compared Kobe to other elite guards during the years he played with Shaq. 

I find it incredibly ironic that heat and laker fans alike can't see this.

Whether you like it or not, Shaq is a HUGE factor.

Its proven that it shows up in stats, but it shows up where it counts even more... in the win column.

Even without Shaq, Wade would be a terrific player. Same thing goes for Kobe. You can't really fault Kobe for playing the way he does, not now at least. If he continues trying to carry the Lakers on his back as if he was a dominant post presence then we can judge Kobe.

IMO this sounds way to familiar to Kobe vs. Tmac ala 00-02


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Tex Winters don't agree with you assessment. He thinks D Wade is the best guard in the league. The man that coach Jordan and Kobe. The genius behind the triangle. I guess Wade made and impression, for him Tex Winters to say, that Wade reminds him of Jordan.



Phil jax also coached kobe and jordan and he says kobes the best player in the league.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Threads like these are so foolish.
> 
> Its the same thing that was happening when people compared Kobe to other elite guards during the years he played with Shaq.
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> And whos fault is that?


Shaquille O'Neal's.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> Threads like these are so foolish.
> Its the same thing that was happening when people compared Kobe to other elite guards during the years he played with Shaq.
> I find it incredibly ironic that heat and laker fans alike can't see this.
> Whether you like it or not, Shaq is a HUGE factor.
> ...


Greta post,I agree 100% on Shaq being a HUGE factor,but only regarding the WINS.I would hope that any laker or Heat fan would see this..

I dont necessarily agree that having Shaq on the Lakers improved Kobes individual stats as this year was right up there for Kobe..The one thing that has gone down is Kobes shooting % and that is probably directly related to the absence of Shaq commanding a double.The attention is focused on stopping Kobe now...

Superstars will have great individual stats with or without Shaq.Its the second tier marginal players like Damon Jones who benefit the most.Without Shaq or a wade,they are toast....

In all fairness,you cant say Wade,after a breakout year is better than Kobe.But there is no doubt,that if you judge by last season,there is not much seperating the 2,and Wade has youth on his side...

As long as Lebron is not considered a 2 guard,you guys can debate this forever.But if Lebron is a 2,the best two guard in the league plays in Cleveland..And the disparity will get larger over time


----------

